# I Have Chickens!



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

And I have a blog and site about them! Visit @ http://whitsflock.co.nr

then click on the blog and tell me what you think, if you will. I'm trying to make the whole thing really nice.

oh and betta lovers might appreciate this post: http://whitsflock.blogspot.com/2012/06/my-betta-fish-betta-fish-betta-fish-bay.html


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I love chickens :3 lol


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

HOW CUTE.  Look at the fluffy mommas and babies! I love chickens! I have some too. They live at my dad's work but we both care for them so they're mine. All mine. hahaha. we're not allowed to own chickens  and my neighbor reports everything so that's why I don't have one at home.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha house train a chicken...


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

At least everyone can have betta fish


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD Agreed on that hahaha


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am terrified f chickens


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

My cat would try to pounce it xD and I don't necessarily trust my dogs with a roaming chicken inside the house. I showed my dad one of those goose/hen diaper things and he was like "-__- you are not keeping a chick in your room." They think I have a zoo in there. haha


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

A zoo?! Come to my house. Between three people we have desert iguanas, cornsnaes, ball pythons, boas, betta fish, angel fish, guppies, snails, boral frogs, wood frogs, chubby frogs, pacman frogs -takes a breath- bearded dragons, newts, salamanders, a dog, a budgie and I forgot what else.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a long list too: 2 cats, 2 dogs, 1 fish, 18 hens, 2 roosters, 2 bunnies, 1 longtailed grass lizard and 12 baby chickens.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Two cats, a dog, and 8 bettas. Maybe getting a Pot bellied pig


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Sena, you have a bearded dragon? ahhh I've always wanted one! 

I have 2 dogs, a cat, two betta fish, three goldfish, an angelfish, two silver dollars, three canaries, two cockatiels, a cornsnake, two mice, 16 chickens (not in my room xD ), and a dinosaur.  just kidding hahaha. I gave my guppies to my brother. I wanted ADFs but my dad said no. Besides, I'm too paranoid that they'd jump out the slot on the lid where the filter is.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

I wish I could have 8 bettas. Pot bellied pigs are so cute. I love when they're tiny and then when they're full grown and their faces get all smooshy. Aww. You should get one and show me lots of pics, Shaina!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh geesh we all have zoos hahaha

And yes, I have a beardie :3 Named Jim. He is a sandfire.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Hahah we do. One day I'll get a bearded dragon. One day. lol One of the vet techs at work has one and he's just the sweetest thing ever. Her iguana, on the other hand, I can do without. She smacks me with her tail like there's nothing better to do.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Whittni said:


> At least everyone can have betta fish


Yeah. It's a good thing for us, but also a bad thing since most people make them suffer their whole life in cold dirty bowls


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL. I have two dogs, two Cat's and 5 bettas. I feel like I have less of a zoo now that I hear about your guys zoos lol.

The bettas and Cat's stay in my room. The Cat's can go wherever all day but their food/water are in my room and their litter box is in my bathroom, so I gotta shut them in my room at night so they dont make noise for eveyone else at night. I'm used to it tho xD


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Its the people who care for bettas the right way that make them nice pets  I really want a pet mouse, or two if I could ever get em. Right now I jsut really like fish but my animal focus changes sometimes.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

I have no favorite animal, but I do go back and forth on what I want. Bettas will always have that special place in my heart though. :')


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Silky n bantam
Small breed
Did u cross the seabright With a silky or foster the egg
Cause The chick don't look like a seabright


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Silky n bantam
> Small breed
> Did u cross the seabright With a silky or foster the egg
> Cause The chick don't look like a seabright



The chick? Its a serama x silver sebright. I put the eggs in my incubator for 18 days then swapped the bad eggs for the hatching eggs under the moms.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

How did u do that
Serama male to breed to a lager female
My 50-50 oldenglish bantamxserama
Have a hard time breeding to my oldenglish female
Serama are vary tiny chicken


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Any new update on the babies chicks


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Chickens are so cute! I recently purchased a book, _Free-Range Chicken Gardens _by Jessi Bloom. It includes information about owning chickens, as well as how they can help you maintain a garden when you let them live in it! I don't currently own chickens but when I have a place of my own, I definitely want a "chicken garden".


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh sorry guys haven't been on this thread lately.

Curlyfatbottom - They bred naturally? Have you been on Backyardchickens? They have a whole thinggy on breeding chickens.

The baby chicks are still cute as buttons: (linked pics not attached)

































I put a bunch of pictures here of my flock:

http://flockinfo.weebly.com/pictures.html

in case the pics aren't showing up or you wanna see more of my flock


----------

